# stacking



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I am trying to find the correct foot placement for my dog.  Here are 4 different photos. Please help me find the correct one.

I see his head needs to be parallel to the ground. But the feet placemnet needs work.

He is 6 months old.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

#2 is the best one


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

My thought when I look at these is...is the floor slippery? I would want to practice with him on something with grip. You want him to be comfortable standing and also feel like he can rock over his front.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

I like # 2 as well. So I need to try and put his back paws just under his butt.

Yes the floor is slippery. I will try a towel on the floor or something. Thank you!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Also practice on the grass. Many times we have half of our class outside on the grass because there are outdoor shows too.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

LJack said:


> feel like he can rock over his front.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

It is kind of like the dog version of standing up straight and tall. I'll see if I can find some pictures of it for you.


----------

